# PSA: Label is the Law



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm a long time member here and have noticed some instances lately of where people feel "more is better". I am no environmentalist by any means but applying fertilizer and chemicals DOES come with a responsibility. Take the time to calibrate and learn your equipment while mastering a technique at a time. I know all of us are on the quest for the perfect lawn, but we must do so responsibly. Remember, the label is the law and will save you $ and heartbreak in the long run!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> I'm a long time member here and have noticed some instances lately of where people feel "more is better". I am no environmentalist by any means but applying fertilizer and chemicals DOES come with a responsibility. Take the time to calibrate and learn your equipment while mastering a technique at a time. I know all of us are on the quest for the perfect lawn, but we must do so responsibly. Remember, the label is the law and will save you $ and heartbreak in the long run!


Good reminder. I moved this to General Discussion so more people will see it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Agreed except with marker dye. I dump that stuff. More is better.


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Agreed except with marker dye. I dump that stuff. More is better.


Yeah... ye can't see that stuff. Like you have to use Magic Marker dye instead. I dunno what function in life that stuff has...

It's almost like this stupid mosquito candle I have burning right now as I try to enjoy my cigar. Doesn't work with Massachusetts mosquitos, I can tell you that..

B


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

BXMurphy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed except with marker dye. I dump that stuff. More is better.
> ...


Try two cigars.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

The label is the law for homeowners? Or licensed commercial applicators?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Babaganoosh both.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

FYI, general law permits up to 1.5 lbs per thousand of N per application from a fertilizer that has 50% or less quickly available Nitrogen. Just thought this might be useful for someone...Screamin Green fits this description. There are reasons you might want to do this. And in fact, the "once a year" type fertilizers have app rates of over 2 lbs per thousand.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

g-man said:


> @Babaganoosh both.


State or federal? Are you familiar with the exact statute and penalty? If not no big deal I'll look it up.

Oh, had anyone heard or know of anyone being prosecuted. Homeowners that is.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A quick Google search:

https://extension.psu.edu/pesticide-laws-and-regulations

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-2001-12-20-0112200191-story.html

Remember the intent of the label is to limit the risk to the environment, property, animals or humans. Similar to the speed limit in our roads.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I read that PSU regulation article. It describes public applicators as those associated as state employees and commercial applicators as such. Nothing really regarding residential or consumer applicators. Although it does state "any person".


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Good reminder. I like to think they put limitations on the label to prevent harm of yourself, those around you, and your environment etc... I doubt they made the label to prevent dominating your neighbor lol.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> The label is the law for homeowners? Or licensed commercial applicators?


I spot checked the label for Princep 4L, Ronstar, Celsius, Quicksilver, and Ortho Weed B Gone.

Everyone of them had this statement as the first line of the directions, "It is a violation of Federal Law to use this product in a manner inconsistent with its labeling."

https://www.epa.gov/pesticide-labels/introduction-pesticide-labels

https://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-idx?SID=a8de8692c293c9ce06581f762b8195af&mc=true&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title40/40cfr156_main_02.tpl

Codified in 40 CFR Part 156


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

A recent thread insinuating to use 4x the label rate rustled my jimmies... As a homeowner applicator, no one is going to come after you. But does that mean you should not follow the label accordingly?


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

cnet24 said:


> A recent thread insinuating to use 4x the label rate rustled my jimmies... As a homeowner applicator, no one is going to come after you. But does that mean you should not follow the label accordingly?


I agree with you...we should all be applying chemicals with consideration! More is not always better in my humble opinion. Don't think I have heard the term "rustled my jimmies" :lol: :lol:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, I am an environmentalist, a naturalist, a person who loves the outdoors, wildlife, my wife, dogs, and other people.

I believe we have a responsibility to leave this Earth better than it was when we came here, for those who come after us.

So I will leave this here as an example of why I do not exceed the label rate or yearly maximum on any chemical I apply:



And people have been indicted by the U.S. Department of Justice for misapplying herbicides and causing environmental damage to other people, property, crops and land. It usually requires several complaints but the Governments will act....

People have even been murdered because of people getting into arguments over the misapplication of herbicides. Fact.

I am aware of two incidents, one in Missouri (indictment over dicamba), and one (the murder of a farmer) in Arkansas.

These types of chemicals do harm if they are misused, misapplied, or if they get beyond your property boundaries.

And they can do serious, even irreversible, environmental harm. Plus you can get sued, and be held personally liable.

Let your conscience be your guide. When you are being warned "It is violation of Federal law..." there are reasons why.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

"It is a violation of Federal Law to use this product in a manner inconsistent with its labeling"

I could be wrong, and I am not sure the exact intent of the statement, but it was my understanding that that statement means not to use the fertilizer for killing mice, in plastic surgery, or for making bombs etc. It might be a catch all phrase that also means don't apply 4 times the amount. So if you look at it that way... Spoon feeding a light amount would be illegal since it's inconsistent with its labeling. Hmm


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm going to lock this thread.

The choice to follow or not the label is up to the end user. Just like the choice of driving at the speed limit or 15 above. Use your judgement.


----------

